# Bud location



## Blackie54 (Jun 23, 2014)

Exactly were on my 7ft plants will the bud start, please explain like I am a 5 year old.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 23, 2014)

Sprouts will develop at every leaf node. A bud will form on the tip of every sprout.

Take a look at some of the many pictures online. You'll see many different stages of growth. A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 23, 2014)

Hackerman is correct. Every place you see new growth sprouting, when you switch to flowering and the plants begin to flower, you will see the buds form at these locations. That is why most growers will top or FIM their plants, so that more new tops will form and begin to stretch upward.
Some people will bend their younger plants over while the main stem is still soft enough to bend without breaking. It is in the nature of cannabis to reach ffor the light. This is so that the buds will be up in the air where they can be more easily pollinated. So when the plant is bent over, all of the branches between the very top and the very bottom will begin to all grow up toward the light. This will double the buds that get to have lots of light on them to make them ripen properly.

If your 7' tall plant is still in veg AND is Sativa dominant in structure (meaning it looks more like a small tree or bush rather than a stalk of corn or tobacco) then you can still top or FIM it and most of the lower branches will take off growing and make the "tree" more like a bush.


----------



## Locked (Jun 23, 2014)

If your plant is 7 feet tall now then you will want to read up on Lst and topping.  Or you will wind up with a 12 foot plant when you finish flowering.


----------



## Locked (Jun 23, 2014)

multifarious said:


> His plants are outside
> click



Thanks for the clarification....


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 25, 2014)

Is this the place to ask where i can purchase fox farm trio package please help as i am not to good at soil i could use all the info you can give me for a good harvest this will be my first time with soil no not true the first time i used mgrow boy do i feel foolish 8 thank you for your help im at a lost i herd you can get a 3 part soil nute suplament?????????


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 25, 2014)

The key to soil is in which way you want to go with it. I use coco coir which is completely soilless but looks and acts just like soil. I prefer this to soil as I don't use "organics". I totally control what I feed my plants by using a 3part synthetic nutrient called Jungle Juice. It is a full feeding nutrient that takes care of the plants needs from start to finish. All I have to do is add a little cal/mag to the regimen and adjust the pH of my solution. My plants love it. There is also General Hydroponics' 3part nutrient called Flora. It is also a stand alone nutrient that many here like and have solid results using it.

If you want to use soil in a natural way where the soil itself feeds the plants then you want to do "organic soil". This involves getting a soil base that is organic(has no kind of added fertilizers). Then you would have to add in other elements to round out the soil better to serve the needs of MJ. This requires adding in bone meal, bat guano, sea bird guano, dolomite lime, and several more things that I cant remember at the moment. If you are interested in doing this then you need to read in the "organics" section of this forum as there is loads of info there that support it.

Some people here do a combination of organic soil that feeds the plants ffor several weeks but then gets depleted so the person must begin feeding with either organic teas and supplements or switch to adding in synthetic nutrients (the 3part or 2part nutrients). There is no set way of doing this so it is really a matter of personal preference. If you try different methods, you will eventually ffind the one that you like and that best serves your situation and needs.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 25, 2014)

thank you i think i will go with coco coir and add junjle juice with the added cal mag where would i buy coco coir? thanks for the good advice 8


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 25, 2014)

or mybe i might just go back to my hydroponic kit which i have all the equipment to excess the needs of my grow which i have done in the past with technaflora combunation i tryed it 2 times and failed but finely after trail and error and a little help from a forum i came threw boy those plants were great they were afganie kush thwey turned out to be about 5 foot tall and was some killer weed thanks everyone 8 i really have not decided yet but there is an old saying if it is not broke dont fix it that applies to me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 25, 2014)

8planet8--I think that just starting out you may want to go with soil rather than coco coir, which can be rather tricky.  There are Fox Farm soils out there that are very good.  That might be a better choice at first.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 25, 2014)

Multi; thanks for pointing that out. I forgot about that fact. I listed the coco more as an example than as a suggestion to use as coco takes some getting used to using. It acts like soil in the way it holds plants and nutrients, but it does have to be done a little differently than soil for sure. :doh:


----------



## Locked (Jun 25, 2014)

What do you guys ph to in Coco?


----------



## Locked (Jun 25, 2014)

multifarious said:


> typically 5.8pH



Thanks...


----------



## hippy59 (Jun 25, 2014)

in my coco I shoot for 5.5 to 5.8. if I miss by a few points I don't sweat it. points meaning .1 or .2. make sure you also check the ph coming out the bottom as well.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 26, 2014)

hippy59 said:


> in my coco I shoot for 5.5 to 5.8. if I miss by a few points I don't sweat it. points meaning .1 or .2. make sure you also check the ph coming out the bottom as well.



 I don't sweat it either--I really think that some pH drift is good.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 26, 2014)

I allow mine to drift between 6.2-5.3 when I use it in hydro. I set it to one end of the spectrum and allow it several days to drift to the other end then readjust it. I haven't used in in a "soilless" setup *but I think* it is harder to allow it to drift and it should be kept closer to the 5.8 point.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 27, 2014)

thanks everyone for the info you just saved me alot of money as i'm on a very tight budget, i have about 5 more mounths to get everything together that should be enought time to make up my mine i was thinging of useing my old system but changing the nutes to general hydroponics 3 part flora seres.any thoughts on my idea?????????? 888


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 27, 2014)

What kind of system do you have? You almost can't go wrong with the Flora, too many people use it with solid results.


----------

